# Improved BLT



## Bangbang (Oct 12, 2004)

Use thousand island dressing and romaine lettuce.


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 12, 2004)

add grilled salmon, serve on rustic country bread that's lightly toasted/grilled, and use an herb mayo.


----------



## marmalady (Oct 12, 2004)

B,L,M and a fried green tomato!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 12, 2004)

YUM on the fried green tomato sandwich.

I like prosciutto, water-packed mozzarella, roasted red peppers, mesclun, and basil/garlic oil drizzled on bread then grilled in a pinnini press.

I'll have to try your thousand island bang!!!  Sounds good


----------



## Juliev (Oct 12, 2004)

yep.. and add crumbled bacon to the thousand island dressing... make it with grilled chicken topped with a slice of tomato and couple slices of bacon.. put a slice of provolone or swiss over all, stick under the broiler for a few secs until cheese melts ..then top with lettuce and other half of bread/roll that has the dressing on it.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 13, 2004)

Iceberg Lettuce, mayo and it has to be on a roll.   I like it best on a roll.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 13, 2004)

add more bacon


----------



## middie (Oct 13, 2004)

julie that sounds yummy.
make me one pleeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaase??????


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 13, 2004)

Try using Tennessee-style mountain-top bacon.  Lay the bacon in a jelly roll pan, and sprinkle with brown sugar and cracked black pepper.

Personally, I would prefer a good grilled sourdough or onion bread, leaf lettuce, 86 the tom's and mayo, sub a parmesan/peppercorn dressing.  I also have to agree with mudbug's preference of adding more bacon.  Can't have enough bacon.


----------

